# DNP am i losing TO MUCH???!!!



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry to start another thread regarding my DNP but im hoping the title attracts some interest!

I started DNP on thursday, weighing in at 216lb and around 10% bf

The reason i chose to take DNP is i cant seem to shift any more fat regardless of diet, training, cardio and cycle (test,tren,var,mast)

I have a competition in the last week of may and i seemed a lot bulkier than a lot of the guys competing and i had a complete rethink about what i want and how i feel i should look.

Anyway I am now on day 8 of DNP and i have lost 8lb already!!

My DNP cycle is proposed as follows:

day1-3 250mg

day 4- 375mg

5-13-500mg

14-20 250mg

I was going to continue on 500mg throughout but in the last week i have a lot of fitness classes to take so i don't think its doable with the sides im currently experiencing.

I have been doing around an hour of LIIS cardio a day sometimes more, however i barely have the energy to do much resistance training, i'm hoping that when i lower the dose this will pick up.

My diet has completely changed, for the first time in 5 years i'm not following a plan or schedule eating times, i'm simply eating when i want, what i want as long as im getting enough protein and eating below maintenance calories with 15% or less fat then i'm happy. i've even had a couple of days of eating what i want like on easter and have found iv lost even more on these days!! My face is thinner and although i'm looking flat and holding water i can tell things are going to look good when i finish.

Do you all think im losing to much weight, is around 1lb a day to much at such a low body fat? could i be losing muscle? even if i am maybe abit of muscle is ok considering how much fat im losing? any other tips to help? should i cut back on the cardio?

cheers guys


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sure a lot will be water loss. I know people say DNP retains water and it may as well do, but I still think you loose some as well.

Consider...

Well 10% BF at 216lb. That means you have 21.6lb of fat on you.

If you have lost 8lb, thats nearly half your BF give 2.5lb. So being it is fat, you could say you should be around 5-6% BF. I'm sure your obviously not at 6% or even close. So a lot of the loss in weight must be water. I doubt you will be loosing muscle, or that much muscle anyway using AAS and a good diet.


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ye good point never thought of it like that. Im keeping my protein at 300g either whey protein egg whites chicken or lean mince, keeping fats as low as possible so no direct fats, then using carbs as how i feel, eg fruit, yogurt, bread, oats whatever i feel like at the time which is nice to have that freedom.

Can i ask you and any others viewing this post, do you think i can over do the cardio if doing 1-2hr LIIS a day? im a PT so between clients or breaks have been walking on treadmill or sitting on bike at lower intensity, 30-40mins is always fasted.

At 500mg DNP i find i get to out of breath and to hot doing a proper resistance session and have to cut it to 45mins every other day, an example workout would be 3x bent over row 3 x pull ups 3 x seated row 3 x bb curls for my pull sessions. Where as normally id be doing deadlifts t bar rows adding in drop sets etc.

is there any harm in going to a lower dose and then going back higher dose, for example next week i have a class to take in 30+ degree heat, could i lower the dose to 250mg a couple days before then go back up for a few days after the class?

Thanks again, really appreciated.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes you can lower the dose. I taper mine as I please. I've been running 200mg for a week and on easter sunday I had abit of a binge on easter eggs, so for that sunday and the monday i went to 400mg per day and i notice i even look better. Obviously I work my DNP around my diet and don't use an excess of it due to a **** diet but that was easter sunday and couldnt resist an egg. But thats just an example that you can taper to how you like. Just to mention, don't do any big jumps in mg if you dont know if you can handle the sides. I knew i could handle 400mg fine so dont just double your dose although im sure you already know.

On DNP ive heard people say you get more out your DNP cycle by doing more cardio. So i infact have been doing so and im sweating buckets...i can only think thats a good thing towards fat loss.

I dont know the exact term for this, "hyperglemic" or something. IF you do too much work and burn all your energy or something like that you will start feeling light headed apparently. Never happened to me working out but your supposed to take some fruit drink as soon as you get the dizzy feeling.- reference to your 2 hour cardio?


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

sounds more like glycogen depletion rather than water weight. TBH as long as your diet is solid (which is definately does sound like) and water intake is high you'll be fine tapering up and down it won't effect the results.

I lost 2 stone in 3 weeks of tapering up to 500mg and doing just cardio during that time, I had a major shock when I started weight training again as I couldn't lift barely anything but it all came back after 2 weeks of carb loading.


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, thought id give you an update on my progress, I am now down to 205lb, so have lost 11lb in the 10days i have been taking DNP! The results have been incredible i have literally done in a week what would take me months to do. I have even allowed myself to slack with diet a little bit, iv stil been under maintanence calories but have allowed myself the odd choc bar and sweets/ ice cream and its been great to have a break from a set meal plan! Dont get me wrong, at times the sides have nearly pushed me to the point of quitting, nights have been unbearable with little to no sleep, and at work i have to sit by a window or have a fan directly on me. I cant do an intense workout and training legs has been pretty much out of the question. I have managed light workouts at around 15reps for an hour everyother day, one hour LIIS before breakfast every morning and extra cardio aswel. I had this weekend off and couldnt do much but sit on the couch all day. I did do 4 lots of walking up and down the stairs for 30 mins tho! Iv had two really bad carb binges so far and i mean BAD! im talking easter eggs tubs of ice cream, icing sugar, jam, half loaf bread, yogurt, cookies, all in one sitting. Both times iv done this iv woke up 1-2lb lighter. iv also noticed that after these binges are the only time iv been able to sleep at night? literally slept through the whole night to wake up in a pool of sweat (im now sleeping on the living room floor with all the windows open and aircon directly on me)

As of tomorrow im lowering the dose to 250mg all week as have alot on and then coming off. How long after lowering to 250mg should i feel abit more energetic and not so hot? also how often can you run DNP? i think id struggle to do a high dose for this long again especially with summer coming, but im thinking off 4-5 day blasts once a month??

Thanks again


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

rossljf11 said:


> Thanks guys, thought id give you an update on my progress, I am now down to 205lb, so have lost 11lb in the 10days i have been taking DNP! The results have been incredible i have literally done in a week what would take me months to do. I have even allowed myself to slack with diet a little bit, iv stil been under maintanence calories but have allowed myself the odd choc bar and sweets/ ice cream and its been great to have a break from a set meal plan! Dont get me wrong, at times the sides have nearly pushed me to the point of quitting, nights have been unbearable with little to no sleep, and at work i have to sit by a window or have a fan directly on me. I cant do an intense workout and training legs has been pretty much out of the question. I have managed light workouts at around 15reps for an hour everyother day, one hour LIIS before breakfast every morning and extra cardio aswel. I had this weekend off and couldnt do much but sit on the couch all day. I did do 4 lots of walking up and down the stairs for 30 mins tho! Iv had two really bad carb binges so far and i mean BAD! im talking easter eggs tubs of ice cream, icing sugar, jam, half loaf bread, yogurt, cookies, all in one sitting. Both times iv done this iv woke up 1-2lb lighter. iv also noticed that after these binges are the only time iv been able to sleep at night? literally slept through the whole night to wake up in a pool of sweat (im now sleeping on the living room floor with all the windows open and aircon directly on me)
> 
> As of tomorrow im lowering the dose to 250mg all week as have alot on and then coming off. How long after lowering to 250mg should i feel abit more energetic and not so hot? also how often can you run DNP? i think id struggle to do a high dose for this long again especially with summer coming, but im thinking off 4-5 day blasts once a month??
> 
> Thanks again


Hey man, congrats on the weight loss, have you been using t3 with it? Don't use it for 4-5 days a month since you need to carb deplete for 3 days for it to be instantly effective+ it stays in your system for a while so you won't train. How abou a nice lean bulk and wait for winter to get to a really low single % bf. Most important thing is to pick up your diet once you're done and not tell yourself **** it I'll just use again.

Binging+losing weight is the best thing on DNP, gotta love that stuff.


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ye i have mate i have been using just 25mg first thing. Ye true, i was thinking maybe doing like a week at a time when needed, 3 days at 250mg, then 4-5 day blast at 500mg. That sounds a good idea, yee i really have to nail the diet when i come off, what sort of diet would you recommend when coming off? Previous to this i was on PRO/CARB/FAT 284g/180g/86g.


----------



## rossljf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just had a thought and could use some advice asap. My comp is at the end of may, i was going to run for another week at 250mg and then last 3 weeks continue as normal. Im now thinking, should i come off for two weeks now, then, do 3 day at 250mg then 500mg for 5 days, id then have 8 days until comp??


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

rossljf11 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to start another thread regarding my DNP but im hoping the title attracts some interest!
> 
> I started DNP on thursday, weighing in at 216lb and around 10% bf
> 
> ...


I lost 9 lb in a week on DNP, after coming off i put only about 3lb of glycogen back on....


----------

